# my winter wheels



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

just learn how to post pics- im sorry for...
















so i got a deal on 4 oem rs4 (1 has a wobble) and 5 reps, and since every has/or had these i decided on something a little different. these are the reps with 235/45/17 toyo proxes 4. 








gm burnt orange mist

_Modified by ironmule at 6:06 PM 11-18-2008_


_Modified by ironmule at 6:11 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: my winter wheels (ironmule)*









or alot of fuel in this pig with a 400cu gets about 8mpg downhill with a strong tailwind










_Modified by ironmule at 6:07 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: my winter wheels (ironmule)*

Bigger pics please! Can't really see much from those other then the bronco must get what, 4-6 miles to the gallon?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, so that is what my wheels would look like if I painted them orange. Not bad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Should try to paint the center caps too if you can.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

i did the my oem ones in the same orange, they have the flat style center caps-and look way better color matched. but unfortunately those need straightening. my living room looked funky with all 9 orange rims on the floor- cats loved it, girlfriend not so impressed.


----------

